# Kajak Video / Ostsee



## ray (4. April 2012)

Kleines Video vom letzten Ostsee Ausflug - leider konnte ich lange nicht alle Drills filmen, aber das Kajak Feeling kommt ganz gut rüber...

Mal sehen ob ich noch ein paar neue Kajak Fans infiziere 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=hN-OYpskSAE


----------



## Donald84 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*

super video!
jetzt hast du mich fast soweit 

was ist das egtl. für eine rute? sieht interessant aus!


----------



## HD4ever (4. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*

coole Sache !!! #6


----------



## Nordberg100 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*

Echt, 1a Video in Topqualität. Und noch besser fand ich, dass du wie es mir aussieht selbst 38er wieder zurücksetzt. Macht ja auch nicht jeder. Welchen Köder hast du denn benutzt?


Petri, und ich freue mich auf weitere Videos von dir.


Nordberg100


----------



## ray (4. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*

@ Donald

Das ist die Berkley skeletor 2,40 mit 15-40 Gramm Wurfgewicht.
Auch wenn das Handteil etwas zu lang fürs Kajak ist, bin seeeehr glücklich damit 

@ Nordberg

Ich setz eigentlich alles unter 45cm wieder zurück, nur bei den ersten Kajak Ausflügen hab ich auch kleinere mitgenommen. Aber man lernt ja dazu nech?

An dem Tag hab ich alle Leos auf nen kleinen Kopyto in motoroil-glitzer an nem 14 & 20 Gramm Kopf gefangen...


----------



## MeFo_83 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*

*sehr geil gemacht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Tench 01 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*

Hammer Video als wär man live dabei#6.


----------



## goeddoek (4. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*

Jepp - sehr gut gemacht ! Besten Dank dafür :m


----------



## Alpinestars (4. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*

Sehr cool, dass wäre was für mich.
Das einzige Problem ist, ich bräuchte zu dem Kajak, auch noch das passende Meer. :-(


----------



## ole van der see (4. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*

netter streifen!habe mir gerade ein bb geholt und werde mal die oster tage testfahren.
TL ole


----------



## Ossipeter (4. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*

Bin schwer begeistert!


----------



## ray (4. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*

Dank euch, das motiviert 

Ich werd auf jeden Fall noch mehr Videos drehen, die Kamera ist jetzt bei allen Ausflügen dabei.

@ Alpinstars

Ich wohn ja auch nicht direkt am Meer und bin mit dem Jak auch auf Seen in der Umgebung unterwegs. In Schweden hat das auch verdammt viel Spaß gebracht, auch wenn jeder Zander schwer erpaddelt werden musste...

Dann poste ich wohl auch noch mal mein erstes Video, weniger Drillaktion, dafür mehr Sonne und andere Perspektive:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NLgSvfvSdY


----------



## Fischbox (5. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*

Geniales Video! Danke#6

Ich war richtig dabei und habe die Bisse förmlich gespürt. Meeeehr davon...


----------



## Grandangler (6. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*

Tolles Video!                                                                                                                                                
Könnt ihr mir ein Kajak empfehlen ?
Bitte im bezahlbaren Bereich!


----------



## Sylverpasi (8. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*



ray schrieb:


> @ Donald
> 
> Das ist die Berkley skeletor 2,40 mit 15-40 Gramm Wurfgewicht...



Moin sehr geiles Filmchen...:vik: Welche Skeletor? 1 oder 2


----------



## Claymore (8. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*

Hallo ray, erstmal vielen Dank für dieses beeindruckende Video. Infiziert bin ich schon seit einigen Wochen, nachdem ich einige interessante Videos und Beriche im Netz gesehen habe. Leider fehlt mir zur Zeit noch das nötige Kleingeld für diesen Spaß.

Habe mal ein wenig gegoogelt und gesehen, dass "dein" Kajak so für um die 800-900 € zu haben ist. So weit so gut, damit wäre aber nur das Kajak angeschafft. Was kommen denn noch so für Kosten dazu?

Mir fällt da so spontan folgendes ein:

-Anker
-Rutenhalter
-Paddelsicherung
-diverse Leinen

Was ist mit Bekleidung und Sicherheitsausrüstung?

-Wathose (liste ich mal mit auf, da meine jetztige kaputt  )
-Thermobekleidung (?)
-Schwimmweste

Was führst du noch so alles zu deiner eigenen Sicherheit mit?
Benutzt du nen Fisch-finder bzw. Echolot?

Also mit 900,-€ wäre man als Neuling wohl sicherlich noch nicht dabei, es sei denn mann friert gerne und legt auch sonst keinen Wert auf Sicherheit. 

Um das Kajak zu transportieren brauchts sicherlich noch Dachgepäckträger, hab ich auch noch nirgends umsonst gesehen^^

Also, mal grob gefragt, was kostet dieser Spaß ungefähr, wenn man als Neuling infiziert wurde und kein alternatives Heilmittel findet?

Ich denke so um und bei 1.500€ dürfte man dann wohl schon für sein neues Hobby investieren, oder setze ich da zu hoch an?


Liebe Grüße,
Niels (Claymore)


----------



## marioschreiber (9. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*

Du kannst auch über 2000 Euro nur für ein nacktes SOT ausgeben !


----------



## stockel26 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*

@marioschreiber

kann man, muss man aber nicht...  )


wenn "gar nichts" vorhanden ist, sind 1.500€ sicherlich realistisch für ein startpaket. ansonsten gibts bestimmt ne "must have" liste fürs kajak-angeln


----------



## bgolli (9. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*

... sehe ich wie Stockel26: mit 1.500 Euro hast Du schon ein gutes Kayak mit vernünftigem Zubehör - hängt halt immer von deinen Vorstellungen ab ob Mercedes oder Volkswagen ;-) bzw. Dauer- oder Gelegenheitspaddler ;-)


----------



## Claymore (9. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*

Hehe, also wenn es danach ginge, und Geld keine Rolle spielen würde, dann würde ich mal eben zu Kott hier in Heiligenhafen fahren und dort das "Native Mariner 12,5" von der Decke abhängen... Bummelinge 2,400€ und ich darf es mit nehmen. Aber naja, mit Ratenzahlung sind die dort wohl nicht einverstanden 

Naja, geil ist es schon, so ein Teil mal live zu sehen. Gleichzeitig machts traurig, wenn man dan den Laden nur mit einigen Vorfächern verlassen darf *löl*

Also ich hab ja kein Problem, wenn es nicht diesen "Fußantrieb" hat, Paddeln kann ich wohl, bin ja noch nicht so alt *löl*
Aber geil wär´s trotzdem^^

Wie gesagt, brauche nicht die Königsklasse, hauptsache das Kajak ist kippsicher, nicht ganz so langsam und ne gute Ausstattung sollte es natürlich auch haben. Halt vernünftig positionierte Rutenhalter,usw...

Paddelt ihr denn alle mit dem Fischfinder durch die Ostsee? Braucht man sowas wirklich?

LG
Niels


----------



## marioschreiber (9. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*



Claymore schrieb:


> ...würde ich mal eben zu Kott hier in Heiligenhafen fahren...



Halli ?
Schau mal wo ich her komme !
Wenn du möchtest kannst du mein "günstiges" mal paddeln !


----------



## Claymore (9. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*

Hehe, ich weiss schon länger, das wir Nachbarn sind *g*
Wäre natürlich ne tolle Sache, wenn man sich mal trifft und ich mal paddeln darf. Oder halt im Mai die Geschichte auf Fehmarn, versuche auf jedenfall frei zu bekommen. Vllt hab ich ja dann die Möglichkeit, verschiedene Modelle zu testen


----------



## ray (12. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*

Hallo Claymore,

du hast schon recht, neben dem Kajak kommt noch einiges an Zubehör dazu - allerdings ist die Grundausstattung auch nicht sooo teuer, ich hab vieles erst nach und nach gekauft. 

Und Augen auf wenn Du Dir auch das Tarpon zulegen möchtest, die günstigen Angebote haben meist noch die alten Luken & Sitz, also den Gummideckel und nicht die schönen Klappen. War beim Vorgänger noch so... 



> Habe mal ein wenig gegoogelt und gesehen, dass "dein" Kajak so für um die 800-900 € zu haben ist. So weit so gut, damit wäre aber nur das Kajak angeschafft. Was kommen denn noch so für Kosten dazu?
> 
> Mir fällt da so spontan folgendes ein:
> 
> ...



Du hast da noch was wichtiges vergessen, nämlich das Paddel 

Ich würde als absolute Grundausstattung folgendes ansehen:

- Paddel (130 €)
- Paddelsicherung (20 €)
- Sicherheitsleine (10 € - Leine + Kletterkarabiner)
- Anker + Leine (30 €)
- Kleiner Kompass (10 €)
- Led Taschenlampe (5 €)
- Schwimmweste (80 €)
- Wasserdichter Sack für Wertsachen, Handy & Co (10 €)
- Wathose + Paddeljacke (300 €  - Fürs erste tuts auch ne Neoprenhose + Wat- oder Outdoorjacke)
- Kajakwagen (100 €)
- Dackgepäckträger (gibt es gebraucht fürn nen Fuffi)

Ich hab mal dazu geschrieben was ich ungefähr ausgegeben habe. Den Ankertrolley hab ich mal weggelassen, würde ich aber empfehlen.

Und es geht sicher auch erstmal ohne Rutenhalter, Transportrutenhalter sind ja eigentlich bei allen Kajaks eingebaut. 

Zur Sicherheit hab ich noch die Sicherheitsleuchte von Yackattack, einen Driftsack, GPS an meinem Echolot und nen Funkgerät wenn man zu zweit unterwegs ist dabei.

Thermobekleidung gibt es ja schon für 30 €, ich nutz immer noch ne alte Thermohose & Fleecejacke.

Nen Echolot ist schon sinnvoll, aber auch wenn ich mehr ausgegeben habe reicht sicher eins für 100 € und selbst das ist bei den ersten Touren nicht nötig. 

So, ich hoffe ich hab nichts vergessen, als Schlusswort sei Dir noch gesagt das die meisten Kajakkollegen mit deutlich weniger Klimbim losfahren als ich


----------



## Claymore (12. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*

Hi Ray, 
danke für die ausführliche Antwort 

Wegen der Bekleidung, ne Watjacke ist vorhanden, nur brauche ich ne neue Wathose, da meine alte (2 jahre benutzt) Neo-Hose kaputt ist. War eher ein billiges Model für unter 100,- €. Wollte mir daher jetzt was vernünftiges kaufen, was ein paar Jahre länger den Dienst erweist. Für die Hose (inkl. Schuhe) wollte ich maximal 250,-€ ausgeben. 

Habe schon einige empfehlungen bekommen, ich dachte da so an eine simms blackfoot oder eine scierra blackwater.

Ohne Ankertrolley, extra Rutenhalter und Echolot, was ich nicht zwingend als erfoderlich sehe für den Anfang, dürfte ich also für das Zubehör so um und bei 700-800€ hinblättern.

Das Tarpon 120 mit Klappen anstatt Gummideckel hab ich im Netz bisher für ca. ~1.100€ gesehen.

Gesamtinvestition: also etwas unter 2.000€


Oh oh, so viel Holz. Wie soll ich das nur meiner Holden bei bringen ;+

LG
Niels


----------



## Tench 01 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*



Claymore schrieb:


> Hi Ray,
> danke für die ausführliche Antwort
> 
> Wegen der Bekleidung, ne Watjacke ist vorhanden, nur brauche ich ne neue Wathose, da meine alte (2 jahre benutzt) Neo-Hose kaputt ist. War eher ein billiges Model für unter 100,- €. Wollte mir daher jetzt was vernünftiges kaufen, was ein paar Jahre länger den Dienst erweist. Für die Hose (inkl. Schuhe) wollte ich maximal 250,-€ ausgeben.
> ...



Glaube mir der Preis hat nichts mit der Undichte(Lebensdauer) der Hose zu tun, liegt eher daran das sie alle da helfen auch keine grossen Namen in China gefertigt werden.Vor Jahren gab es noch Neo-Watis aus Korea die waren qualitativ hochwertiger.Und wer meint er steigt auf atmungsaktiv um, und ist der Annahme er hätte für Jahre Ruhe der irrt gewaltig. Denn auch hier ist Neopren verbaut der Füßling ist hier die Schwachstelle.
Und immer daran denken auch diesen Hosen müssen gepflegt werden.


----------



## Claymore (12. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*

Okay, bei mir wars die Naht im Schritt...weiss nicht wie ich die noch flicken kann... Wie pflegst du denn deine Wathose?

LG 
Niels


----------



## ray (13. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*

Hallo Niels,

also ich hab für das Tarpon etwa 950 € bezahlt - mit etwas Glück ist da also noch was zu machen. 
Du könntest Dich auch mal bei Blinkermaxe melden, der hat... (achtung tolles wortspiel)... nämlich das gleiche in grün :-D Siehe Video.
Und wohnt in Oldenburg i. Holstein, vielleicht kannst Du ja mal probefahren.

Sonst kann ich Dir natürlich www.paddel-fisch.de in Reinfeld und den paddelstore.de empfehlen, es ist sicher nicht schlecht auch andere Modelle mal anzucken - obwohl ich natürlich absolut überzeugter Wilderness Fan bin...

Ach ja, bei Moritz gibt es gerade ne atmungsaktive Wathose für 60 €, ist ja vielleicht nix tolles aber fürs Kajak sollte es reichen. Wird eh nach nen paar Dorschen ziemlich schmutzig...


----------



## Tench 01 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*



Claymore schrieb:


> Okay, bei mir wars die Naht im Schritt...weiss nicht wie ich die noch flicken kann... Wie pflegst du denn deine Wathose?
> 
> LG
> Niels



Das sind die Schwachpunkte einer Neo-Wati oder die angesetzten Stiefel. Machen kann man nur soviel das man sie( so mach ich das nach dem Salzwassereinsatz mit Süsswasser spült und zum trocknen aufhängt( nicht in die Sonne hängen).Habe neben meiner atmungsaktiven auch eine Neo-Wati von Viking(für ganz kalte Tage da ist mir atmungsaktiv zu frisch trotz guter Unterbekleidung) sie ist 2012 seit 5 Jahren im Einsatz und bis heute dicht.Bei Neo-Watis ist das Problem der Weichmacher wenn der runter ist oder durch Beanspruchung der Nähte kannst du sie nicht mehr gebrauchen.Reparaturen mit Neo-Kleber egal wie sie heissen kannst du vergessen das habe ich durch sauteuer der Kleber und hält nicht lang.


----------



## Claymore (13. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*

Danke euch beiden für die Tipps!

Also mit süßwasser habe ich sie auch jedesmal gespühlt. Naja, geholfen hats wohl nicht viel *löl*

Ich überlege jetzt, ob ich wirklich ne "teure" Hose kaufen soll, oder einfach ein eher billiges Modell.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass wenn ich erstmal ein Kayak habe, das ich dann kaum noch von Land aus ins Wasser gehe 
Und wenn sie dann eh relativ schnell schmutzig wird... Habe auch gelesen, das die ein oder andere Hose durch viel Kayak-fahren am gesäß durchlässig wurde... Wenn mir das mit ner 250-300€ passiert, wäre das mehr als ärgerlich. Bei ner 80,- Neo von Ron würd ich das wohl noch verkraften können.

LG
Niels


----------



## Tench 01 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*



Claymore schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden für die Tipps!
> 
> Also mit süßwasser habe ich sie auch jedesmal gespühlt. Naja, geholfen hats wohl nicht viel *löl*
> 
> ...



Oder einfach back to the roots alte Gummihose so wie man mal angefangen hat.Das kann dir mit jeder Hose passieren wichtig ist beim Kauf nur wie oft man sie benutzt,wofür ect. was möchte man lass dich vernünftig beraten gerade bei atmungsaktiven gibt es qualitativ wesentlich Unterschiede. Und kaufe nicht gleich das high end Produkt nur weil die Wati ein Schriftzug von Simms,Patagonia...... ziert.Nur ein kleines Bsp.ich habe für meine atmungsaktive denn Watschuh Chota STL Plus entschieden weil dieser keine Metallösen besitzt und daher sehr gut für die Salzwasserfischerei funktioniert.(alles so Sachen da sollte man drauf achten)
Hier mal eine gute Adresse ist keine Werbung aber die Leute verstehen ihr Geschäft www.rudiheger.eu oder versuche es bei einem Tackel Händler deines Vertrauens.


----------



## ray (14. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*

....nur wenn man tatsächlich mal reinfallen sollte ist ne atmungsaktive sicher am besten geeignet um wieder ins Kajak zu kommen. Deshalb benutze ich auch keine Watstiefel, sondern Surferschuhe - damit kann ich sicher besser schwimmen.

Bei richtig kaltem Wetter nutze ich aber auch noch die gute alte Neopren...


----------



## marioschreiber (14. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*



Tench 01 schrieb:


> Oder einfach back to the roots alte Gummihose so wie man mal angefangen hat....



Hallo !?
Hier war vom Kajak die Rede !
Nie mit Gummihose ! #d


----------



## skunze (16. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*



Grandangler schrieb:


> Tolles Video!
> Könnt ihr mir ein Kajak empfehlen ?
> Bitte im bezahlbaren Bereich!



ich verkaufe gerade ein angelkajak mit pedalantrieb.
Native watercraft ultimate 12 multisport. Super Teil.

mehr infos hier.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=239141
oder gerne per pn.

vg stefan


----------



## skunze (16. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*



ray schrieb:


> Kleines Video vom letzten Ostsee Ausflug - leider konnte ich lange nicht alle Drills filmen, aber das Kajak Feeling kommt ganz gut rüber...
> 
> Mal sehen ob ich noch ein paar neue Kajak Fans infiziere
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=hN-OYpskSAE




Kompliment! Welche Kamera? Gopro?
VG Stefan


----------



## MeFo_83 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*

hab hier eins gefunden was auch ne schöne mefo beinhaltet.
vielleicht mag das ja einer gucken.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LugZ4b0g3I


----------



## skunze (17. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> hab hier eins gefunden was auch ne schöne mefo beinhaltet.
> vielleicht mag das ja einer gucken.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LugZ4b0g3I




schönes video. danke


----------



## ray (26. April 2012)

*AW: Kajak Video / Ostsee*

Jo, ist die GoPro - das nächste Video ist auch schon in Arbeit!


----------

